# IPhone discussion...don't hate



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Was looking at phones today, and was about to purchase the Gnex. Instead, I went home to think it over. I was wondering about the development on the iPhone 4s and jail breaking? Not too sure how customizable they are... Anyone know?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

What do you mean by "development"? The iPhone has ton of support and tons of jailbreak tweaks.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Short answer, you can customize android phones more easily and extensively.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Barf said:


> Short answer, you can customize android phones more easily and extensively.


 thanks.. Had the day to think about everything I love that Android has, and the iPhone doesn't.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> What do you mean by "development"? The iPhone has ton of support and tons of jailbreak tweaks.


 wasn't sure if there were roms, etc. I messed with a spare iPhone 3g I have and was able to jailbreak it and realized it's mostly apps and mods that are available.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

I would take an iPad over any Android tablet. In terms of phones, strictly Android for me.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You can't load custom kernels and for that matter radios. I mostly suggest iPhones to people that wants a simple to use phone and not worry about doing advanced stuff. Its a quite easy straight fwd phone but I love tinkering and would get bored fast lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

For tablets I would probably take a iPad just because there are a ton more apps built for the ipad. Also the screen on it is amazing. For phones though Android all the way.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

thedio said:


> I would take an iPad over any Android tablet. In terms of phones, strictly Android for me.


I am the same. I run my Android phone but love my iPads. The screen on this latest one is gorgeous.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty darn happy with my Android tablets... and my Android devices. Apple devices don't interest me one bit...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Apple has the perks of better support and a huge app library and a simple UI. Where-as Android, though it can be user-friendly, can become a bit of a learning curve on occasions if one is a heavy customizer.

Each tablet/phone has its own pros and cons. Android if you want a bit more customizing with your layout, or launcher, or whatever. Or choose an iPad if you just need something real simple to use. Course in my case, I'd dump just about any Apple product because I prefer the open world of Linux which Android is based on.


----------

